

Curiosity: Should We Poke The Cube? - npguy
http://statspotting.com/2012/11/curiosity-should-we-poke-the-cube/

======
X-Istence
I stopped reading when I got to "Pls".

For fucks sake, write the word out. Please is not that many extra characters
to type and it will allow those reading your article to at least consider your
points rather than having to slog through what I am guessing from that point
on is written in texting shorthand by a 16 year old girl.

~~~
npguy
Fixed that. Thanks

------
aw3c2
_If everyone playing Angry Bird starts working on putting together some
knowledge about the world, they can create a complete wikipedia in 30 days.
Yes, thats right. The COMPLETE WIKIPEDIA in 30 days._

That assumes that all amounts of time are equal. For me, spending time with
silly games is not equal the time I write a paper.

statspotting.com is one of those annoying spammy sites that link to their own
coverage of older stuff, the link of "We had spotted some interesting
(actually disturbing) stats on Angry Birds before" goes to a tiny "story" on
their site where the actual external content is linked at. Bleh.

------
dexter313
I think this is very interesting, it looks stupid at first, but that is
exactly the kind of experiment i would want to do on humanity if i had the
power of Peter Moylneux.

It's so simple yet players are communicating using words written on the cube,
and when the 50000$ chisel (currently in-game purchasing doesn't exist, but it
will soon) is available, i bet it will be purchased immediately.

------
jpxxx
Presenting the twelfth disappointing game in a row from bullshit artist Peter
Molyneux: Server Not Available - The Mobile Game.

------
Fletch137
The most enjoyable part of Curiosity for me was it having the unintended side
effect of getting me to learn how to automate my device through the
MonkeyRunner framework... which has, in turn, introduced me to Python.

So, all in all, the sheer monotony of the game has been quite a positive thing
for me.

------
davedx
So we should spend 100% of our lives being productive and contributing to the
betterment of humankind, is the implication?

Maybe some people want to, you know, do mindless fun things in their free
time.

~~~
npguy
The point is to understand the magnitude. The time spent on these adds up. To
huge possibilities. Like the Wikipedia example.

------
autarch
The difference between Angry Birds and Curiosity is that Angry Birds is at
least slightly enjoyable.

